# Frage zu den 3D Marks



## efdev (28. April 2013)

System:
FX6100 @4GHz je nachdem auch 4,8GHz
9400GT , GTX460 2GB , GTX295
ASRock 970 Extreme 4
6GB corsair Ram 1333
HDD 7200RPM
OS: WIN7

wie kann ich im 3dmark mehr punkte bekommen ?

ich wollte mal meine alte 9400GT benchen musste aber feststellen das ich nur knapp unter 6000 punkte im 3dmark 03 hab obwohl die gpu auf gpu = 720  speicher = 480 lief.
beim 2001 genau das selbe nur sehr wenig punkte auch mit meiner GTX460 und der GTX295.

liegt das vielleicht einfach an meiner cpu ?


----------



## Bettlerfield (28. April 2013)

*AW: frage zu den 3dmarks*

Wusste gar nicht das 3dmark 03 und 01er überhaupt unter win7 läuft die unterstützen doch nur dx6 oder so


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. April 2013)

*AW: frage zu den 3dmarks*

Jap das läuft noch, liefert aber absolut keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse mehr wegen fehlender Multicoreunterstützung, Treiberunterstürzung usw. 
Bench lieber mit dem neuen 3D Mark damit lässt sich deine Hardware am Meisten ausfahren und vergleichen, ansosten lässt sich noch das 06 empfehlen, ist aber auch nicht mehr komplett skallierbar auf aktuelle Hardware. Die GTX460 wird auch fast nicht mehr reichen um einen FX6100, vorallem unter 4,8 Ghz zu befeuern, da würde sich ein Tausch der GPU am Meisten lohnen.


----------



## der8auer (29. April 2013)

*AW: frage zu den 3dmarks*

Im 2001er musst du mit XP benchen sonst fehlen dir mindestesn 50% an Leistung. Liegt an den Treibern.

Beim Rest bist zu durch den GPU Takt der 9400GT stark limitiert. Du müsstest diese deutlich stärker takten.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Mai 2013)

3DM01 lässt man nur unter Windows 7 laufen, wenn man 3 oder 4 ATI GPUs benchen will


----------



## efdev (3. Mai 2013)

achso na dann aber bis dahin hab ich wohl noch etwas zeit  .


----------

